# Inside Outsider´s 4000!



## Vanda

Our totally insider Portuguese gentleman

is weighing heavily with 4000 tons of great posts!

Obrigada por partilhar conosco 

tantas preciosidades!​


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

CONGRATULATIONS!

Si no tardo en escribir este mensaje seré el primero de desearte las felicidades(después de Vanda,claro)! Es necesario decir que has sido una grandísima ayuda en estos foros y siempre explicas y solucionas todos los dilemas de idioma que tenemos de manera muy elocuente y claramente expuesta. Que alcances los 5 mil velozmente con la misma diligencia y articulación con las que has escrito todos los posts anteriores!

*PARABÉNS!*


----------



## geve

*Bravo Out ! *

Je t'envoie toutes mes félicitations.


----------



## cuchuflete

Parabens Outsider!​

Whatever side of a discussion you are on, you teach 
by sharing your knowledge and by your probing questions.
Muito obrigado,
Cuchu


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

To one of those rare people who really _*does *_think outside the box, four thousand thanks.  

You are a giant among foreros.

Congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Thanks, Outsider.

It's always fun reading your posts and interacting with you on this forum.


----------



## Seana

*Congratulations,
*​
*it is for you Outsider​*​​​


----------



## Rayines

*INSIDE AND **INSIGHT through your 4.000 posts! Congratulations, Outsider! *


----------



## Whodunit

*Many, many "obrigados" for all your help.*
*Now having reached your 4th milestone,*
*you've definitely finally become an insider! *​


----------



## Alundra

CONGRATULATIONS OUTSIDER!!!!!! 

And thanks for all. 

Alundra.


----------



## la reine victoria

*C o n g r a t u l a t i o n s *
*t o*
*Y o u !*​ 
*click*​ 

Always a pleasure to read your posts.  ​ 

Thank you so much.​ 

La Reine V​


----------



## betulina

*Muitos parabéns, Outsider!!

*Siempre me encanta encontrarte en los threads, es un placer leerte!!

Moltes felicitats i moltes gràcies!


----------



## América

Muchas felicidades *OUTSIDER *y no es de extrañar que hayas llegado a los 4000 porque siempre estas listo para ayudar a todos. Muchas gracias por tus valiosas aportaciones.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas gracias por *
*cada una de las inteligentes*
*aportaciones que haces en *
*este lugar *​


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Outsider, por los 5.000.


----------



## elroy

*Congratulations, and thank you!*

Your desire to learn and your willingness to share what you have learned are unparalleled.​


----------



## nichec

Wow...Needless to say, the pleasure is all mine


----------



## Mei

Felicidades Outsider!!!

Mei


----------



## Agnès E.

Gargl, I missed this one, Outsider !

After having carefully checked your posts, I found 4K of quality, help and kindness...
Bravo, et venez nous rendre visite souvent dans les forums francophones !


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary, Outsider!


----------



## Outsider

Thank you all for your kind words,
and a special thanks to Vanda 
and to Dear Reine Victoria. ​


----------



## DDT

I'm late for the party so I brought some champagne

*Bravo Outsider !!!​*
DDT


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations OUtsider.... Obrigado...


----------



## ElaineG

Wow, I'm really late.

Great work -- I only run into you in Cultura, but I always find your posts interesting and well thought out!


----------



## beatrizg

*Felicidades, Outsider! *
*Siempre leo tus posts con interés.*


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena! Creí que ya había felicitado antes.


----------

